
Show HN: If IPFS and Firebase Had a Lovechild - marknadal
https://github.com/amark/gun/blob/master/README.md
======
marknadal
Hey, author here, wanted to explain what the latest changes since last time
are:

\- The documentation system has been completely overhauled, and is now in
alpha (it is unfinished), we'd appreciate your brutal feedback on how to make
it better.

\- One of the coolest things about the new documentation system is the
interactive coding tutorials, we developed a MD markdown annotation system
that combines with a git diff algorithm, to automatically generate
tutorialized step-by-step guides. At some point, I'll do a whole post on just
that system.

\- We've added support for P2P/Decentralized cryptographic user accounts. This
enables fully realtime social networking dApps!

\- Our current progress/work is doing automated distributed load and
correctness tests against it (see our PANIC distributed testing tool to do
your own! Will have to do a post on this as well). Our current finding is that
it isn't quite production ready yet (we have to fine-tune the ad-hoc mesh-
network daisy-chaining algorithm to be more efficient/scalable in traditional
network topologies not just physical mesh networks) but we're making good
progress on that.

Happy to answer any other questions :)

